# [SOLVED] Can't change 'Advanced Sharing Settings' and file sharing isn't working



## yuno01

Hello.
Iv'e shared my public files folder on the home network and everything was OK. One day all the computers lost the access to the folder. When I got to the setting I saw that 'Public folder sharing' option was of. I switch it back to 'On', Saving, and nothing. Getting back to this dialog box and sees it's still off (screenshot). Sometimes it's get back to 'On' byitself. and still no access to the folder. STRANGE BEHAVIOUR...
(Once I suceeeded accessing and seeing only Videos and Music folders was shown, for a moment and then... lost access).

Iv'e checked that all the services are running and they are.
I'm tried to use System restore... No luck.

Any ideas?

ADDITIONAL DETAILES:
OS: Windows 7 
Network profile on thie computer: "Home network"
* I'm using Norton Internet Security firewall, eliminating the chance it's the problem, I tried disabling it and then trying to access the folders - no luck.
* All the computers connect through TP-LINK router, this computer is wired, another is wired to and the third is wireless. Niether the wired and the wireless can access this computer.


----------



## yuno01

*Re: Can't change 'Advanced Sharing Settings' and file sharing isn't working*

anybody?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Can't change 'Advanced Sharing Settings' and file sharing isn't working*

Hi yuno01,

I have moved your Thread from Microsoft Support to Networking section - File and Application Sharing.

NIS might be causing this issue. I would recommend to uninstall it completely for now. You may chose to reinstall it back after your issue has been resolved.
Please use the Norton Removal Tool: https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...10133834EN&product=home&version=1&pvid=f-home

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## yuno01

*Re: Can't change 'Advanced Sharing Settings' and file sharing isn't working*

Thank you very much.
I will update once I resolve this.


----------



## yuno01

*RESOLVED: Can't change 'Advanced Sharing Settings' and file sharing isn't working*

Hi,
I've reinstalled NIS and the problem resolved (at least for now)
thank you very much.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: RESOLVED: Can't change 'Advanced Sharing Settings' and file sharing isn't working*



yuno01 said:


> Hi,
> I've reinstalled NIS and the problem resolved (at least for now)
> thank you very much.


That's great news yuno.
Glad that worked out well for you.

You're Welcome!


----------

